# Haunted Radio (12/13/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating week 2 of our annual 'Cruel Yule' with news on Super 7, Alfred Hitchcock, Nosferatu, Scream Factory, John Carpenter, World War Z, Jurassic Park: Fallen Kingdom, Halloween, Victor Crowley, Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark, Pet Sematary, and more!!

Then, we review the 1993 classic 'Nightmare Before Christmas' and then we will feature 2 songs from that film. All of this and so much more on the December 13 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

